# Deep thoughts



## e.Blackstar (Dec 26, 2004)

Okay, I know that no one on this forum (besides maybe barley  ) actually HAS any, but what happened to the deep thoughts on each post? Its still in my profile and what-have-you, but they aren't on the posts themselves. Is it just my settings (red) or what?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 4, 2005)

*Deep thoughts - can they wrap?*

I was just here to make a comment about deep thoughts. Mine show well, but when I'm reading posts from people with long Deep Thoughts, their post runs off the edge of the screen and I have to scroll sideways to read them, occasionally losing my reading line.

Can the Deep Thoughs be made to wrap, or the length of them be limited?

It could be your red screen, blackstar, as I can see your Deep thoughts fine on my green background (very profound!  ). I remember people saying the snow didn't fall on some colours (a Christmas addition).


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 4, 2005)

AH...I see them now. I dunno where they went before, but they're there now.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 4, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Okay, I know that no one on this forum (besides maybe barley  ) actually HAS any, but what happened to the deep thoughts on each post? Its still in my profile and what-have-you, but they aren't on the posts themselves. Is it just my settings (red) or what?



Checking around, I see everyone's Deep Thought (including mine) right where it ought to be — including yours! 

Barley


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 4, 2005)

I noticed they were gone for a short while several days ago.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Deep thoughts - can they wrap?*



Eledhwen said:


> I was just here to make a comment about deep thoughts. Mine show well, but when I'm reading posts from people with long Deep Thoughts, their post runs off the edge of the screen and I have to scroll sideways to read them, occasionally losing my reading line.
> 
> Can the Deep Thoughts be made to wrap, or the length of them be limited?



Evidently, one must keep them fairly short (and the same for the LOCATION statement) because if not, the post becomes inordinately wide because they don't wrap — which I find that exasperatingly annoying because it means a lot of horizontal scrolling to read a poster's page. Would that WM does something about that!

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 5, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> AH...I see them now. I dunno where they went before, but they're there now.


They needed to go off somewhere quiet to think.


----------

